# Warning - Stolen



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

My grandad keeps his old english rabbits by my horse field on the farm.
He has one mother doe, 5 baby does and 3 baby bucks.
One morning, he went down and found the boys cage open and the 3 babies gone. He got angry at himself - assuming he'd forgotten to shut the cage properly. However, I was feeding the horses the next morning when i noticed the girls cage door was open with all the straw hanging out. I ran over and found all 5 does missing.
I called my grandad and he came down, and also found 6 of his layer hens and 4 rhode islands had gone two. We called the police but as you can imagine, not a lot could be done.
Both Grandad and I were heartbroken. It seemed so pathetic to steal a whole litter of baby rabbits. We have no idea where they all are and are't holding out much hope of finding them.

I just wanted to let you all know, and keep your outdoor pets locked up and safe.

We are in Derbyshire, East Mids btw.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, are there any gypsies in the area?
Lets hope the polcie can come up with something


----------

